# CDC CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD TSE PRION UPDATE REPORT USA JANUARY 2018



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

357Maximum said:


> If it runs counter to one's true agenda that must be the "plan", you can see it play out right here on an almost daily basis. Unfortunately sticking one's head in the dirt and pretending CWD is not a total gamechanger ain't gonna pan out.


The "plan" should be a dialogue based upon facts not fear-mongering, anti-hunting, agenda driven nonsense. My stance on deer hunting regulations, or yours, is completely irrelevant to that fact. 

Again, I shared multiple links with Steve. I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

otcarcher said:


> The "plan" should be a dialogue based upon facts not fear-mongering, anti-hunting, agenda driven nonsense. My stance on deer hunting regulations, or yours, is completely irrelevant to that fact.
> 
> Again, I shared multiple links with Steve. I'm going to leave it at that.


Maybe I missed it, please post a link to the anti hunting addenda. Hunting is a means to an end in surrounding counties but not where CWD is established. We should have started the shoot down already but the DNR hasn’t authorized it.


----------

